# Floating Arrow argh!!!



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Make sure your bottom serving (knot) is longer than the top. The longer serving on the bottom of the nock helps pull the arrow downward keeping it on the rest.Make sure you have a very small gap between the nock and the bottom serving also. 



.02


----------



## TargetOz (Jan 16, 2013)

That'd do it. Back to the drawing board. Thanks heaps subconsciously.

Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

many people automatically claim it's nock pinch but it's been my finding that it's shooter induced most of the time. Subtle changes in form can easily make the arrow bounce on the blade rest...tension in the bow hand, bow hand placement, tension in the bow side wrist, tension in the draw hand/wrist all will cause a minor shake that is amplified at the blade.

Go take the sight, stabs off the bow and spend some time doing some draw exercises...including let down. Be slow and methodical, paying attention to alignment and relaxing bow hand and draw hand through the draw process....eventually it will click and you'll find what issue YOU are having.

This doesn't mean ignore the suggestion of the tie-in nocks...if you want them, use them- but I know that even with nock pinch I can draw without the arrow bouncing off the rest...just have to be more smooth about drawing- and make absolutely sure I'm not torquing the grip or bowstring.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

The best thing about having the tied nock sets is being able to replace the d-loop in the field. You know exactly where to tie it.


----------



## TargetOz (Jan 16, 2013)

Having the knock pinched would it upset bare/fletched arrow tuning?

Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

TargetOz said:


> Having the knock pinched would it upset bare/fletched arrow tuning?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk


Absolutely


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

TargetOz said:


> Having the knock pinched would it upset bare/fletched arrow tuning?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk


only if you're not pulling directly behind the arrow. I've had zero nock pinch and obvious nock pinch bare shafts slapping at 20...but if "I" am off at all, then the pinched nock shots are more off.


----------



## TargetOz (Jan 16, 2013)

Strangest thing. I decided to remove my inner nocks but gave the arrow nocks a little space with the d loop knots...problem solved. I think maybe the little extra gap could've been the problem.

Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

I wouldn't do that.
You don't want your nock to be able to slip up and down on the
string inside the D loop. 
Inconsistent nock location = inconsistent point of impact


----------



## TargetOz (Jan 16, 2013)

True that...when I said I gave it room its not hard wedged in like it was before.

Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

You can also tie in only a bottom nocking point. This will provide the downward direction, allow for a little more clearance, and let you replace your d-loop in the field if needed.


----------

